# Bike Battery Problem.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

One for PG or Hawky maybe?

I have just got my GT550 back together, still have a few nuts, bolts and fasteners left over as usual







But everything is working fine apart from my battery warning light blinking like crazy









My battery is fine, the charging system is fine, what could it be?









I need to fix it as I want to put it on Ebay due to the imminent arrival of a 750 Sceptre







and I really don't want to disconnect the battery check cable


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You could just take the bulb out, I think that means the rectifier in the alternater is shot = money.

I dont know why your are worried about it working because nobody else does. In fact the buyer is expecting to find something not working


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mark,

Does the flickering change with engine speed?

If it does, it may well be a problem with the rectification of the AC from the alternator.

Diode pack? regulator?....or mebbe just a plain simple bad frame connection with the warning light

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm no way an expert on ayto electrics and bikes are even worse than cars but a general rule of thumb is to think simple.

Conections, loose wires, bad earths etc etc. If it was working fine before then trace what you disturbed and check there 1st. Sounds like an earth or wiring problem to me.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies







I disturbed eveything as I pretty much had the whole bike in bits, I only started intending to hammerite the real light holder but one thing led to another..........









The light does not flicker with increased revs, it must be a wiring fault somewhere as I assumed the light related to the battery check lead but when I disconnected that the light is still there









A GT550 does not have just a little diddly warning light, it has an early 80's whizz bang flight deck with a stand alone flashing battery warning LED and TWO more alternating flashing led's







It's ok during the day, but at night..........


----------

